# tutu skirt



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a simple pattern for the tutu skirts that the little girls are wearing? The nicer ones have some kind of top band then the tulle attached but do they have a waistband or just elastic for the waist? I think I may be making this harder than it really is but I have pink tulle for the perfect little skirt! That, leggings and a tee shirt and her Christmas present will be finished.......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.momdot.com/howtomakeatutu

The above looks good.

It's a really neat and easy way to do it, and I'd not have thought of it. 

You'll like this.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

That is really cute but the ones I saw at the craft show reminded me of old fashioned petticoats, had about 4 or 5" topper piece then the tulle sewed onto it. Does that make sense? I am like you, I never would have thought of doing one like this site shows, really cute idea.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just treat it like a two tiered skirt.

Make a waistband with elastic through fabric. Have a bit for a 'yoke'.
On this extra fabric, just sew very gathered tulle or net in the length you want.
more layers fluffier tutu. 

Or fold it longwise so allowing for a tube for elastic, and just run elastic through the tube, and then sew elastic together. The tulle should be long folded and the width of the length of the skirt plus the tube for the elastic.
That should work also.
Then if you want it fluffier, sew gathered tulle on the tulle already there.

If this doesn't work, I'll think some more later this day.

Good night - Angie


----------



## Mona Lea (May 10, 2002)

I have been making tutu's for my granddaughters. Use a crochet headband (available at Hobby Lobby or wal mart) for the waistband, using 6 inch tulle, cut it to the length doubled that you want the skirt to be. Tie on the tulle in crochet spaces of the headband using a slipknot. You can make them fuller for older little ones. Add BLING as desired. You can also make matching ones for their dolls using elastic ponytail bands!! Hope this helps. The headbands really stretch and make cute waistbands.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not around any little girls, so wasn't sure what you were talking about, but think I found a couple of things. I didn't have much luck looking for tutus (none had the top band), but when I looked for tulle petticoats, I found lots of stuff. Hopefully, one of these will help. Have to say, though, that every site I looked at said they were a pain in the neck and were worth it to just go buy them ready made if you could afford it, lol. 

The first one is a late teen/early adult making one for herself as part of a costume, but is a video that shows step by step how to do it. [ame]http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Make-a-Tulle-Tutu-186389446[/ame]

This one is just printed instructions that sound pretty much the same, although maybe slightly simpler. http://www.ehow.com/how_4868686_make-tiered-tulle-skirt.html

Good luck!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't knwo that this is what you want but I will throw it out there, too.

My DIL wanted to be a Dead Ballerina for a costume party. I have no idea why. We made a waistband from 3/4" elastic. Then we made strips of tulle that we jut put over that elastic with a slip knot. We kept adding until we had all we wanted. Once we had it together we trimmed any long stragglers. 

She used a variety of (depressing) colors. She made another smaller version a few weeks later for a little girl for her birthday in brights. They were very cute.

CS


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

CS, I saw some done that way when I was looking. I wondered if maybe you could do that and then sew a ribbon around the top for a band, leaving it long enough to tie in a bow in the back. That seemed much simpler, and I liked the uneven hemline. 

But it didn't seem quite what the OP asked for, since it didn't have the wide band at the top. They were all definitely cute though! All I've ever had to dress was little boys, lol, I've missed all the fun stuff!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Look what I got done! This should be cute with leggings and a long sleeved tee. I did this between working on a costume for a camel to wear to a nativity. I'll post picture later, he wasn't happy about getting something put on his back.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh, that came out really cute! I'm sure she'll love it. Too funny about the camel, lol.


----------

